
HNdigest: The top Hacker News stories in your inbox, on your own terms - hgezim
http://www.hndigest.com/
======
hgezim
Hi everyone, OP here. This is the story of HNdigest.

You see, I've gotten so much good content from Hacker News. Some days, I'd
have to keep up with the top stories and happen on a great JavaScript library,
or a really educational blog post. Then I started to think, what was I missing
on those days where I was too busy to check what's making top news? I really
started to worry about missing all the good content. So, I set out to create
HNdigest for myself so I could sleep better at night.

Now, what I'm planning on adding soon _may_ excite some of you. I'm planning
to add the ability for you to choose the topics that you want to subscribe to.
So, if you never cared about politics too much, you won't be bothered with
it....more Python links coming your way, good sir (if you're into that type of
stuff).

Anyway, it's been and I'd love to hear what you think about it.

~~~
emp_
If I may suggest something, add an exclusion filter too. Removing things like
NSA, Hiring might be extremely useful.

~~~
hgezim
The "We're hiring" posts are excluded by default. And yeah, a exclude filter
in general would be pretty useful.

Thanks for the tip!

------
bearwithclaws
Nice work!

Another shameless plug: if you need a curated, hand-picked, carefully
designed, paper version of Hacker News (that delivered to your doorstep),
there's always the good ol' Hacker Monthly
([http://hackermonthly.com](http://hackermonthly.com)).

No internet connection required :)

~~~
sharkweek
Hey Cheng!

Just wanted to say we are subscribed here at the office and it's a great way
to catch up with HN on bus commutes -- the quality of curated articles as well
as the "packaging" is top notch; keep up the great work

------
oskarth
Shameless plug. I made a similar service this weekend during Clojure Cup:

[http://hs.clojurecup.com/](http://hs.clojurecup.com/)

It's quite rough around the edges, but the idea is that you follow individuals
rather than topics. Any feedback is appreciated (but I won't be able to
incorporate it until the competition freeze is over, in a couple of days).

------
jemeshsu
Another shameless plug: [http://www.tophnnews.com](http://www.tophnnews.com)

Collects posts that reaches top 3. RSS is at
[http://www.tophnnews.com/rss](http://www.tophnnews.com/rss)

------
hgezim
To the mod that changed the title: Is _Get top Hacker News posts in your
inbox_ more informative than the original _HNdigest: The top Hacker News
stories in your inbox, on your own terms_?

I feel like the new title doesn't reflect that HNdigest gives you control over
the emails you receive and it's not just a dump.

I'm not necessarily disagreeing, I'm kind of wondering your take.

~~~
wikwocket
Titles are often changed to the page title or H1 title of the linked page.

The best way to get the HN title you want is to post a blog entry with that
title, and then link to that.

------
jacquesm
[http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/](http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/)

------
pella
alternative :
[http://www.hackernewsletter.com/](http://www.hackernewsletter.com/)

example Issue #158 : [http://us1.campaign-
archive1.com/?u=faa8eb4ef3a111cef92c4f3d...](http://us1.campaign-
archive1.com/?u=faa8eb4ef3a111cef92c4f3d4&id=2f851a4a19)

------
benzittlau
I have to say the number of 'shameless' plugs on this thread is really quite
shameful. It really reinforces the reason that I don't read HN much anymore;
it's become a self-promotion pit instead of a venue for actual discussion.

~~~
killerpopiller
I for one, find those alternatives helpful and the hint honorable. What are
you reading instead?

------
hnriot
Why would I want this in my inbox, what's wrong with a web app like it already
is?

~~~
hgezim
Well, for starters, if you're not constantly checking what's making front
page, you could miss great content.

Also, if you got to the link, you'll find that I'm planning on adding filter
where you could filter out specific types of posts.

------
workhere-io
Cool! Would it be possible to get e.g. 50 or even more stories per day?

~~~
hgezim
Haha, are you sure you want that?!

Yeah, it's definitely possible. To launch, I was trying to keep the number of
combination to a minimum.

~~~
workhere-io
_are you sure you want that?!_

Yes, because sometimes it's the lower-ranked articles that are interesting.
Also: Is Ask HN included? It would be nice to see those as well.

~~~
hgezim
Yes, Ask HN, Show HN, are also included. The only thing that's not are job
postings.

------
sbarre
I use an IFFT action to get this listing (via RSS) in my inbox every day:

[http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/](http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/)

------
EStudley
Why isn't "1" an option for amount of top links? I would like to receive the
best story on Hacker News on a given day.

~~~
hgezim
Hmmm... I didn't think of that. I was trying to keep number of combinations
low.

------
cool-RR
What I want is to have each story that reaches 500 points to be emailed to me
instantly, without waiting to be grouped in a digest.

~~~
jacquesm
[http://talkfast.org/2010/07/23/a-cure-for-hacker-news-
overlo...](http://talkfast.org/2010/07/23/a-cure-for-hacker-news-overload/)

------
OwGrk
Well, this is very interesting. It's a way to filter unwanted posts.

------
coherentpony
This is cool. I can finally get rid of all the posts about politics.

------
mholt
What is the privacy policy?

~~~
hgezim
Let's start with, I won't sell your email or share it with other people
without your permission?!

What else would you be concerned about?

~~~
mholt
Sounds good to me. It doesn't say it anywhere on the site, so I was just
asking. Also, it would be nice to be assured that I'll get _only_ emails that
I'm signing up for. Just an idea for your site to put some people at ease. I'm
signing up though.

------
coolswan
awesome! one suggestion: anyway to make this a RSS feed as well?

------
abimaelmartell
i can smell a django app :P

